# Utility Sevice Partners



## TerryO (Oct 12, 2012)

Anybody done any work for these people? They sell warranty policies to homeowners on their water and sewer lines.

"Success is the ability to go from one failure to another with no loss of enthusiasm." Winston Churchill


----------



## victoryplbaz (May 19, 2012)

talked with them few years ago.. they want you to go to your city and get the city to sign on and you do all the leg work for them. Then they add you to their list of contractors...i got the feeling its like service magic..i didnt go any farther with them. I wasnt going to do all that and be put on a list of contractors.


----------



## TerryO (Oct 12, 2012)

No, they already have policies in place sold on the cities letter head (I think the city gets a percentage). As the contractor you don't do any selling.

Success is moving from failure to failure without loosing enthusiasm.


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

I have seen a few sold to homeowners in Dallas area, Usually part of selling the house the Seller offers this.

As of date I have not done anywork thru them. Seem kinda like a rip off to me, but that is just my opinion


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

Is it the same as a home warranty company? Personally ,I can't stand doing work for those companies because they can be a real pain in the arse. But I work for a huge company. But for small businesses they can be beneficial because it gets you in the door of a lot of customers and due to non-coverage of many issues you can do up sells. The guys I know who went into business for themselves love them because of the things I've mentioned and it is a steady source of income. When I start my business I will probably look into it. So many honeowners buy into them. As a homeowner I think they can be a ripoff. Emphasis on CAN.


----------



## TerryO (Oct 12, 2012)

Notice the question in my original post. I wasn't asking for opinions although I know everyone has one. I asked specifically if anyone has worked with this company.

"Success is the ability to go from one failure to another with no loss of enthusiasm." Winston Churchill


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

TerryO said:


> Notice the question in my original post. I wasn't asking for opinions although I know everyone has one. I asked specifically if anyone has worked with this company.
> 
> "Success is the ability to go from one failure to another with no loss of enthusiasm." Winston Churchill


Gotcha. My bad. I have no opinion on this company.


----------

